# Anyone found a decent electric shave?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Just toying with the idea of trying electric shavers, what d'ya reckon ya or nay?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I used a philips coolskin which gave a very close shave but you do get irritation for the first two weeks. You have to shave everyday and you have to give it the two weeks for your face to get used to it.

If you shave every day, it's brilliant but if you mis a day, you will end up with the odd hair here and there that you have to trim with a razor. I have numerous changes in grain direction on my face which made electric shaving take ages. I went back to wet shaving for time and not having to shave every day reasons.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had a Philips 8890 wet/dry for years, excellent shave although as Gruffs said,
if you leave your neck hairs to grow you have to use a wet razor.
Quick charge time to, less than an hour.

G


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Iv got the iTrim stubble.

First electric shaver, love it. Really quick and painless.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the 8890 too (was about £250) and it's great. I think mine needs new heads now though, which aren't cheap!

You need to spend a good £200 or so to get a decent one, and as above, your skin takes some time to get used to them.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Umm £200 is a bit excessive methinks for something I am toying with, any other persuading factors?


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

MarkH said:


> Umm £200 is a bit excessive methinks for something I am toying with, any other persuading factors?


I Trim
£25 quid, worth a punt. What I use and have no problems with it.

Maybe not the best if you are after a really close shave though..


----------

